# Blu-ray joins HD DVD -- both cracked via loose keys



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Today Blu-ray joined HD DVD with one of its titles having its keys grabbed from a PC software player and used to decrypt the file:



muslix64 said:


> *Oups, I did it again! *
> 
> In less that 24 hours, without any Blu-Ray equipment, but with the help
> of Janvitos, I managed to decrypt and play a Blu-Ray media file using my
> ...


He/she then posted the file on rapidshare for download. That makes both HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc having titles available for illegal download. :nono: This does look to be real. It is going to be interesting to see what the AACS LA does in reaction. No high definition shiny disc PC players in XP or 32 bit Vista, but just 64 bit Vista? Or worse? :rolleyesno:


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not surprised. It's kind of like having locks on your doors in that it keeps the honest people out, but the crooks aren't even slowed down.


----------

